# Trying to identify my Buck Stove Model



## AADiC (Aug 27, 2013)

All,

Thank you for taking the time to read my thread.  I have attached a picture of my Buck Stove.  My father bought this one a LONG time ago.  He has since passed and my mother no longer uses it and I am looking to sell it.  I have someone interested, but I have no idea on how to price it, I don't even know the model of it.  Could the experts take a look and let me know anything about it.  Thank you again for any help you can provide.

Dave


----------



## mellow (Aug 28, 2013)

Are you sure that is a buck? I have never seen one like that before. Can you take a picture of the UL plate on the back of the stove to help with ID.

It almost looks more like a Craft stove.


----------



## AADiC (Aug 28, 2013)

Now that you had me look for that, it is a Little Buck 27000-B (It says it right on the UL plate). Any idea what it is worth? Thank you.


----------



## mellow (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting with the single gold door,  must be a newer year.

Link to the owners manual only shows double doors:  http://www.servicesales.com/images/old_buck_owners_manual.pdf

If the fan motor works I would list it for $300 and see what offers come in,  if you wait for fall you will be able to get more for it.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Aug 28, 2013)

How many big bucks for a little buck?


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Tenn Dave said:


> How many big bucks for a little buck?


 
If a little buck could buck wood?


----------



## Tenn Dave (Aug 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> If a little buck could buck wood?


good point...........


----------

